# Was er ooit enige sprake van een dialectcontinuüm tussen Frans en Nederlands?



## Red Arrow

Ik heb me laten wijsmaken dat men in Wallonië vroeger veel Nederlandse woorden gebruikte en eveneens Nederlandse grammatica, zoals het gebruik van _'t is_ in plaats van _c'est _en het bijvoeglijk naamwoord dat altijd voor het zelfstandig naamwoord komt.

We weten allemaal dat het Nederlands van de Vlamingen ooit verfranst was, dus ik vroeg me af: Was er ooit een tijd waarin eentaligen aan weerszijden van de taalgrens elkaar konden verstaan, net zoals bij Sloveens en Servo-Kroatisch, Noors en Zweeds en Spaans en Frans? Ik begrijp dat een dialectcontinuüm zeer moeilijk is tussen een Romaanse en een Germaanse taal, maar voor de opkomst van de standaardtalen moest er toch enige vorm van overlap zijn? Ik vind helaas enkel informatie over het dialectcontinuüm met Duitsland.

*Laat dit alsjeblieft niet uitdraaien tot een politieke discussie. Bedankt.*


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zal het niet laten uitdraaien tot een politieke discussie omdat ik er echt niks over weet. 

Wel een interessante vraag.


----------



## eno2

Out of scope


----------



## ThomasK

Ik geloof niet dat er ooit iets als dialectcontinuüm was, maar eerder dat veel Vlamingen met het oog op werk in de zware industrie in Wallonië daarheen verhuisden en zo woorden importeerden uit het Vlaams, al meen ik dat vooral in Brussel is gebeurd. Als ze niet migreerden maar in Wallonië (of Frankrijk) werkten, dan sijpelden toch woorden uit het Frans [de werktaal] in onze dialecten door: nomina (benamingen bv.), functionele woorden als bijwoorden (_pertang_ in mijn dialect, van _pourtant_), soms ook verfranste verba (_frennen_ voor _freiner_)... Om een continuüm te hebben, zou je volgens mij meer parallellen in de taalstructuur moeten hebben. Daardoor heb je dat vermoedelijk wel - of deels - in de Vlaamse gebieden die palen aan Duitsland...
Was het Nederlands echter verfranst? Tja, het onderging duidelijk invloed, maar m.i. maar in beperkte mate inzake de grammatica... In het Brussels is het wel heel sterk, en dat kan je verfranst Nederlands noemen, vermoed ik. Maar opnieuw: een continuüm??? Ik twijfel eraan!


----------



## jedna

Ik meen mij te herinneren dat een aantal jaren geleden een TV programma mij vertelde dat er in Wallonië een 'enclave' is van Nederlands (geen Vlaams!) sprekende mensen, die hun taal koesteren.
Dit vond ik nog op internet. Misschien kun je er iets mee:http://www.overtaal.be/pdfarchief/janssens.pdf


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Ik geloof niet dat er ooit iets als dialectcontinuüm was, maar eerder dat veel Vlamingen met het oog op werk in de zware industrie in Wallonië daarheen verhuisden en zo woorden importeerden uit het Vlaams, al meen ik dat vooral in Brussel is gebeurd. Als ze niet migreerden maar in Wallonië (of Frankrijk) werkten, dan sijpelden toch woorden uit het Frans [de werktaal] in onze dialecten door: nomina (benamingen bv.), functionele woorden als bijwoorden (_pertang_ in mijn dialect, van _pourtant_), soms ook verfranste verba (_frennen_ voor _freiner_)... Om een continuüm te hebben, zou je volgens mij meer parallellen in de taalstructuur moeten hebben. Daardoor heb je dat vermoedelijk wel - of deels - in de Vlaamse gebieden die palen aan Duitsland...
> Was het Nederlands echter verfranst? Tja, het onderging duidelijk invloed, maar m.i. maar in beperkte mate inzake de grammatica... In het Brussels is het wel heel sterk, en dat kan je verfranst Nederlands noemen, vermoed ik. Maar opnieuw: een continuüm??? Ik twijfel eraan!


Nja, ik hoorde dus dat het Frans van Wallonië ooit sterk vernederlandste grammatica had. Maar dat zal wel overdreven zijn, want ik vind er niets over terug. Die langues d'oïl lijken niet op Standaard Frans, maar om ze nu vernederlandst te noemen...


jedna said:


> Ik meen mij te herinneren dat een aantal jaren geleden een TV programma mij vertelde dat er in Wallonië een 'enclave' is van Nederlands (geen Vlaams!) sprekende mensen, die hun taal koesteren.
> Dit vond ik nog op internet. Misschien kun je er iets mee:http://www.overtaal.be/pdfarchief/janssens.pdf


Een enclave wil toch net zeggen dat ze afgezonderd zijn van de rest? (in tegenstelling tot een continuüm)

Bedankt voor de reacties, iedereen!


----------



## jedna

Red Arrow :D said:


> Een enclave wil toch net zeggen dat ze afgezonderd zijn van de rest? (in tegenstelling tot een continuüm)



Ik besefte wel dat mijn antwoord + link lichtelijk 'off topic' waren, maar ik vond het toch aardig, deze aan de discussie bij te dragen.


----------

